# watsup guys im new and can you guys help me out....



## JstyleZ (Sep 16, 2004)

*watsup guys im new here and can you guys help me....i live in NY....and i need some help to hook up my 2005 altima 2.5 S....not too expensive.....some sites would be nice....thanks alot guys

.: EDIT :.
i want to do something simple on the engine cause its a 2.5....and on the body kits and stuff

.: EDIT :.
and i dont kno how to install the parts or anything =0/*


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

JstyleZ said:


> watsup guys im new here and can you guys help me....i live in NY....and i need some help to hook up my 2005 altima 2.5 S....not too expensive.....some sites would be nice....thanks alot guys



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=8361


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

be more specific about what you want to do an i'm sure someone can offer suggestions on how tough something is to install.


----------

